# front signal lights



## richard229 (Sep 1, 2015)

Front signal lights not working at all.
Rear signal lights work as does the hazard switch for the rear lights.
Could it be wire off of the hazard switch or broken hazard switch?
Put in new front bulbs but still not working.
Going in to garage tomorrow. They seem to think it has something to do with
where some one tried to wire in lights for small trailor. I read on a forum that if hazard switch not wiredbright then no signal light.
Any thoughts?
Thanks,


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

After about 20 years, I had to replace both our front turn signal lights, because they stopped working. Every other light on the vehicle worked. Turns out over time the wire that connects the main harness to the light assembly corrodes. Luckily the new light assemblies are relatively cheap (yes, even the OEM Nissan ones). I bought my replacement turn signal light assemblies here:

https://nissanpartswarehouse.com/Nissan/

Simple fix.


----------

